# Kinda funny



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 3, 2006)

*I just wanted to share a little something that happened to me on Saturday. My volunteer fire department always provides EMS Stand-by for a three-day dog show event that is hosted here every July at the county fairgrounds. I signed up for 2 1/2 days of it, having the free time. On Saturday a woman comes to our station asking us to come with her and check her mom, who isn't feeling well and is a newly diagnosed diabetic. So we go over their with our bags, and do our thing, taking vitals and obtaining a history on her. The patient's vitals were WNL, she was orientated x 4......in fair shape. She had her glucometer with her, so I ask her how long it's been since she checked it.....was early that morning.....so I ask her to check it again.....and as she is doing this.....I got stung on the butt by a bee! I have no clue where it came from or anything and I'm standing there with my eyes watering trying to be all cool about it. My partner dies laughing. Needless to say, on Sunday when we return for further stand-by duty, I think every person at the show (people actually camp at the fairgrounds and come from all over the country to participate in this show) knew about the bee incident and I had a lot of strangers walking up and grinning at me and asking me how my rear-end was. It made for a humorous day. Like my dad always said, if you don't have fun, it's your own fault. *


----------



## MMiz (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL!

That would be embarrassing!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 3, 2006)

Good thing you weren't allergic to bees.  That would have been even more embarrassing.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 3, 2006)

ROFL!! :lol: :lol:  that's one you're never going to live down. 

How did you stay even remotely cool? I would have been grabbing my butt and dancing around like a Mexican jumping bean!


----------



## disassociative (Jul 4, 2006)

Pwnd! lol.


----------

